# New Motor Tax - June 08



## TBoz (20 Feb 2008)

Hey there,
I am looking into buying a new car as i currently have a 2 Litre Diesel and the tax is so expensive that i am going to change to a 1.4 Petrol.  I was recently told that the new tax laws coming into effect in June will mean that tax on petrol cars is going to be really high.  Is this the case? 
Many Thanks


----------



## mathepac (20 Feb 2008)

Does this help - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=75591


----------



## TBoz (20 Feb 2008)

I think i'm just confused because I am thinking of buying in the UK and importing the new car. so between VRT and all the new motor tax talk i dont know what the story is! Somebody mentioned that the new motor tax only applies to new cars and imported cars (is that only ones older than 2001?) or does it apply to all imported cars?
I'm basically just wondering will my tax on the 2004 1.4 petrol be 320euro per year (current price) or will it be approx 450euro per year (new june price)? 
Thanks for your help


----------



## ang1170 (20 Feb 2008)

It's fairly straightforward:

- all cars registered in Ireland for the first time before July 08 will be taxed according to the existing system (based on engine size)
- all cars registered in Ireland for the first time after July 08 will will be taxed according to a new system (based on emissions)

Your current car will continue to be taxed based on the existing system.

If you import a car and register it before July it'll be based on the old system.

If you import a car and register it after July it'll be based on the new system.

In very broad terms if you want to import a petrol car, do it before July; if you want a diesel, do it after. However, this is a rule of thumb: you need to check the individual cars how they will differ.


----------



## banshee (21 Apr 2008)

hmmmm, dont think your quiet right there ang......as far as i can see, an imported car will be taxed under the current system if...it was first registered in that country before jan 2008., if registered in that country after july 2008 then new tax system applies(based on c02 emmissions). Between jan 08 and july 08  tax is based on which ever is lowest. Not a lot of people realise this whish could cost them dear later on.
exttract from simi site;
*
Q:
I am thinking of buying an imported used
car after July, how will the new Road Tax
system affect me?
A:​*​​​Imported cars first registered in previous country before
the 1st January 2008 will be Road Taxed at current rates
except those with emissions more over 225g/km which will
be taxed on a CO2 basis (currently €2,000). Used vehicles
first registered in previous country after 1st July 2008 will be
based on the CO2 Road Tax rates while those registered in other
member states between the 1st January and 1st July 2008 will​
be taxed on whichever rate is lower. (See Tables 1 and 2)


----------



## CreditCrunch (21 Apr 2008)

All of the new tax rates for NEW cars will be found at www.drivemagazine.ie

You could also try www.vrt.ie but you wont find car prices there.

It seems that BMW have lead the way by releasing their new car prices ( post July) two weeks ago on the Drive site.

I'll be honest I dont know if you will find the same information on used car websites , maybe you will?


----------



## oldtimer (21 Apr 2008)

Isn't there good information here www.simi.ie.


----------



## ddhayes (8 May 2008)

From what source did you find the article in your A below ?
I'm specifically interested in the part about......"except those with emissions more over 225g/km which will be taxed on a CO2 basis (currently €2,000)."





banshee said:


> hmmmm, dont think your quiet right there ang......as far as i can see, an imported car will be taxed under the current system if...it was first registered in that country before jan 2008., if registered in that country after july 2008 then new tax system applies(based on c02 emmissions). Between jan 08 and july 08 tax is based on which ever is lowest. Not a lot of people realise this whish could cost them dear later on.
> exttract from simi site;
> 
> *Q:*
> ...


----------



## PatC (8 May 2008)

I think this E2000 tax for imported 2nd hand high emmision cars was first posted on the simi.ie website. Query them about this and they will tell you it was posted incorrectly. They must have got it from some 'Gormless' source. It was fairly detailed in wording. The greens make the rules first and then retract when they are informed of the consequences of their actions. It probably is due to their inexperience. Remember all this new system is not properly in stature yet and i think that with the green party making the decisions anything is possible yet. Who made them 'keepers of the flame' of all things green?


----------



## ccraig (8 May 2008)

Cars imported or sold after Jan 08 but before july will have the option to go for either co2 or diesel, whichever is lowest. 

After July 08, new vrt rules apply but only to new cars
www.currency.ie/uk_car_imports.html


----------

